# Next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride this Saturday April 18th!!!!!!!!!!!



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like another Monrovia ride is upon us. This Saturday, April 18th  @9:00am at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia,Ca 107 Myrtle 91016. Coffee Bean and Starbucks are across the street for your morning buzz & snacks, then on the road by 10:00am.  Let me know should you need a bike to ride. We have a couple to lend. See you there! Please PM for more info. Mike


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Let's Ride....*

Cory and I are coming up there to ride Sat. I am bringing my Western Flyer to ride.....


----------



## kevin x (Apr 17, 2015)

I can't make it this month, hopefully next month!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2015)

kevin x said:


> I can't make it this month, hopefully next month!




Neither can I. My uncle passed this week, so I'm up in Oregon for his funeral. Heard there was a great turnout nevertheless! Seen you next month. I'll give you a call before then about those fenders Kevin.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 18, 2015)

Any pics from today's ride??


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 18, 2015)

A beautiful day in Monrovia, not too hot yet and a nice showing of bikes. 
A big "thanks" to all who came out today 
Hope to see you all and more in May!


----------

